# What type is Larry David



## floryshe (Jan 21, 2010)

Specifically the version of himself he plays in Curb your Enthusiasm. I suspect he's a 6 because every little thing gets to him and he always has these moments where he's extremely questioning of the intentions of others.


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

definitely a 6...likely a 6w7 so/sx-(the light/ungrounded and scattered flavor,translated into comedy).

So/Sx humor: http://youtu.be/JWMXJ-LZhk8


----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

Yeah, definitely Six. Not sure about the wing, I've always assumed 6w5 but 6w7 probably works.


----------



## gerardio (Dec 23, 2010)

yea i think he's a counterphobic 6w5. he's too anti-social to have a 7 wing.


----------



## Ezra (Mar 19, 2011)

gerardio said:


> yea i think he's a counterphobic 6w5. he's too anti-social to have a 7 wing.


Yep, agreed.


----------



## Jinx (May 11, 2011)

big ole 6 i think


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin (Dec 7, 2010)

gerardio said:


> yea i think he's a counterphobic 6w5. he's too anti-social to have a 7 wing.


I think he's in between phobic and counterphobic.Seven wingers dont necessarily have to be "social".There are particular traits of the seven that enforce the 6 and Larry has them (more light, humorous,playful and amusing).The anxiety of the 6 translated into sevenish traits.






There is a lack of an edgey seriousness,focus and intensity that 5 wingers have..like so:







A good example of a cp 6 is malcolm x...compare the two..its ridiculous to consider them of the same subtype.


----------

